# My first bike rides again!



## Green P1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanksgiving vacation this year yielded this girl!  She's a girls Huffy Convertible that I can't seem to upload pictures from my phone of... Pictures to follow soon. My first time without training wheels was under the insistent watch of my now deceased grandfather. Rusted up really well but she seems to be all there other than rear fender. I'll have plenty of questions about this one when I get started.


----------



## Green P1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Figured it out!


----------



## Green P1 (Nov 25, 2011)

The thing that has me the most confused so far is the lack of a seatpost tightener. Was this thing made to be raised or lowered?


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 25, 2011)

Is it possible the tightening clamp is missing and the post is being held fast in that position by rust? You'd think there would have to be a method tightening/raising-lowering the post. I think this is the first small vintage Huffy bike I've seen. Has a pretty nice chainguard for a smaller bike.

Dave


----------



## Green P1 (Nov 27, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> Is it possible the tightening clamp is missing and the post is being held fast in that position by rust? You'd think there would have to be a method tightening/raising-lowering the post. I think this is the first small vintage Huffy bike I've seen. Has a pretty nice chainguard for a smaller bike.
> 
> Dave




Here's a closer view of the seatpost. 



 I don't see anything that would lead me to believe there was ever a tightening clamp there?  Since it has the old hard rubber non-inflatable tires I think I'll be replacing the wheels.  I'm thinking a tall set of ape hangers and long seatpost so I can ride it around until a little kid claims it for his own.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 27, 2011)

I see what you mean. I'm no seat post clamp expert, but there doesn't appear to be any room between the frame tube end and the welds on the braces for a clamp to even fit in there. The only thing I can think of is that it took an expander seat post of some kind. If memory serves me correctly, I believe my old 1959/1960 Roadmaster bike had an expander type seat post. Although it would be obvious if that type of post was on it.

Dave


----------



## Green P1 (Nov 27, 2011)

ridingtoy said:


> I see what you mean. I'm no seat post clamp expert, but there doesn't appear to be any room between the frame tube end and the welds on the braces for a clamp to even fit in there. The only thing I can think of is that it took an expander seat post of some kind. If memory serves me correctly, I believe my old 1959/1960 Roadmaster bike had an expander type seat post. Although it would be obvious if that type of post was on it.
> 
> Dave




The top of the seat post narrows down a bit and with a bolt at the top.  I guess this must be the expanding seat post.  Never heard once heard of these before.  Might make my plan of an extended seat post more tricky.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, it's an expansion seat post with that bolt in the end. You don't see many of those kinds around. At least that explains what's holding the post in place. Maybe someone here mechanically inclined bike-wise could offer a suggestion on a modification to allow a longer seat post.

Dave


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have various of these and yes the seat tube has a wedge bolt like a stem would.  If it is  a 16" it would have puncture proof style tires, and it would have regular tires for the 20" models.  If you decide your going to part with it, let me know i might consider purchasing it if the price is right.


----------

